# Arkham Knight



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2014)

ooh ooh , rocksteady are back in town yeah

PC , PS4 and xbox one

nice almost 4 min trailer

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...nced-coming-to-next-gen-and-pc-this-year.html

this year , the end of the trilogy


----------



## Sunray (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 5, 2014)

Beaten to it, I see.

Hopefully a return to form after the abortion that was Arkham Origins.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2014)

Different dev teams , Origins was warner brothers studios , rocksteady just gave them the template , asylum and city were 2 of my fav games. Origins wasn't actually that bad jut seemed like a massive dlc


----------



## Hoss (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Beaten to it, I see.
> 
> Hopefully a return to form after the abortion that was Arkham Origins.



It was awful, wasn't it?

I hadn't planned on buying a new console for some time as I've got my first child on the way so priorities and responsibilities and all that. Reading this is enough to make me reconsider (the purchase, not the kid  )


----------



## fogbat (Mar 5, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> ooh ooh , rocksteady are back in town yeah
> 
> PC , PS4 and xbox one
> 
> ...


Trilogy of four?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2014)

No , rocksteadys trilogy , I count origins as dlc


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2014)

http://bcove.me/3rgypcus

gameplay trailer


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2014)

Which bit is the gameplay?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2014)

tommers said:


> Which bit is the gameplay?


That has been questioned in other forums.... I can't answer it tbh but if it's truly next gen I hope the in game shit will look the same


----------



## fishfinger (May 22, 2014)

tommers said:


> Which bit is the gameplay?


The only bits of the video that _may_ be gameplay are a couple of shots of the batmobile (viewed from behind, on the street, and in a tunnel). The rest of that is cut scenes.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 4, 2014)

Delayed until next year 

http://www.bluesnews.com/s/152060/batman-arkham-knight-delayed-batmobile-trailer


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 11, 2014)

Some Batmobile gameplay:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2015)

pre ordered on cd keys for pc, 24.99 with full dlc and season pass


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2015)

Not watching any trailers....just buying it and playing it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2015)

got my key , validated it and waiting for preload...

its still 24.99 for the premium edition, including full season pass

http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/batman-arkham-knight-premium-edition-pc-cd-key-steam

and the key DOES work,

steam are charging £61.99 ( including 10% off ) which is crazy money


----------



## Sunray (Jun 21, 2015)

I look forward to the winter....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2015)

winter is coming . oops wrong thread


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

ok edit , do not buy this game on PC yet !!!!

there are frame rate issues being reported by the majority of people, including myself. AMD card are suffering worse from what i can tell , but even my nvidia gtx770 oc which usually plays most things fine struggles, it make the game unplayable.

Cant believe I took the day off to play it ( yes first world problem i know )

please be warned , will update you if they ever sort it out


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2015)

Fella in CEX said its best to do story, then side mission, then story etc

Apparently the main story has too much Batmobile and it gets boring quickly, so best to mix it up a bit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

For the 10 mins I did play it before it ground to a halt , I found the bat mobile to not be actually that much fun :-( so thanks for the tip


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

ok update for nvidia users , do not install the latest drivers, if you have roll back , it plays much more smoothly


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

also the cd keys premium edition from cd keys doesnt have the dlc its meant to, have been in touch and they are aware and working on it


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Jun 23, 2015)

I can't wait to play it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

After actually getting to play it for a couple of hours I have to say im not that impressed, the actual batman stuff is still as good as ever but the batmobile stuff is pretty rubbish imo , its really not intuitive.

One for the steam sale peoples, and that's just about the gameplay and nothing to with the complete balls up of a release


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 23, 2015)

Having read a few reviews of this, I'm glad I didn't pre-order it. I probably won't buy it at all now. It sounds rather boring, and having to learn a different set of buttons for each type of enemy is too much for my meagre brain.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

yes, you're right its pretty dull, il carry on playing as i've bought it but i'm not going to recommend it


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 23, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> yes, you're right its pretty dull, il carry on playing as i've bought it but i'm not going to recommend it


It's a shame that they've ended the franchise on such a sour note. I was really looking forward to this  . I hope you manage to get some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

Right... after a bit more playing, the story is actually pretty damn good, there's a twist which i wont go into *spoilers* about 10% into the game , that is really quite cool and got me enjoying it a lot more .

It not often I change my mind about these things but Im glad ive stuck with it , although Im still not convinced about the bat mobile


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2015)

oh my days

http://kotaku.com/warner-bros-says-theyre-suspending-arkham-knight-pc-sal-1713780990


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2015)

I got it free with my 970, I think I will sell it on e bay.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2015)

if anyone wants it, it might be worth keeping the key in case it does end up being playabel , il keep you posted


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 28, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Right... after a bit more playing, the story is actually pretty damn good, there's a twist which i wont go into *spoilers* about 10% into the game , that is really quite cool and got me enjoying it a lot more ...


Certainly does 

Up until that it had been annoying puzzles using a car I'm not used to.

Not any more.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Certainly does
> 
> Up until that it had been annoying puzzles using a car I'm not used to.
> 
> Not any more.


Sort of like Top Great then


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 1, 2015)

I have jumped 3 times.


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2015)

I got a free copy of this with my new graphics card but I've heard the PC version is shit and a really bad port with dreadful optimisation, anyone tried it on PC?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 4, 2015)

I think they are on the case to get it finished, its another company that did the port and failed at it so its being delayed.  

People don't remember delays, they do remember poor quality. If its not ready don't release, far safer.


----------



## treelover (Jul 22, 2015)

Amazing, free with Nvidia card keys for the game are going for 10-14 pounds on e bay, not worth selling mine really.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2015)

to be honest if you can get it working on the pc its pretty awesome, if not a patch is coming out in August for those who already have it ( shame im about to finish it )


----------



## treelover (Aug 6, 2015)

Well I installed it and the graphics are generally worse than City, the textures anyway, hope they include a graphical upgrade, city is much more dynamic than the others though lots going on, if no civvies.

update, I meant Knight's city is more dynamic, hoodlums jumping out of cars, etc.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 6, 2015)

i think you're right, i'm playing city again at the min and it does look much nicer, hopefully the incoming patch will sort that.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 7, 2015)

I've just started play Arkham Asylum, don't know why I've never bothered with the Batman games before. Realy enjoying it. Which one is the best? I saw zero punctuation slate this one but then he slates nearly everything.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2015)

they are all good, play City next , then Knight , as that's the whole trilogy, then play Origins ( which isnt quite as good as the others but built on the same game engine so not all bad )


----------



## treelover (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm enjoying Origins, very atmospheric, best graphics, combat is pretty amazing in Knight though, and the poor graphics are in  terms of draw distance, textures, etc, a texture pack, et could remedy that.


----------



## treelover (Aug 26, 2015)

BAK PC, late August due patch now delayed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 26, 2015)

Dandred said:


> I've just started play Arkham Asylum, don't know why I've never bothered with the Batman games before. Realy enjoying it. Which one is the best? I saw zero punctuation slate this one but then he slates nearly everything.




That's what he does!   The occasional grudging compliment shouldn't disguise his raison d'etre.


----------



## treelover (Sep 5, 2015)

PC patch out now, runs much smoother, but still poor textures, etc.


----------

